# Hindi/Urdu: ways



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

How can I say, X is better than Y in these '*ways'? 


*Thanks!


----------



## UrduMedium

X _is liHaaz se_ Y se behtar hai. 

Can't think of a plural construction of liHaaz, as in "way*s*".


----------



## greatbear

I second UM's suggestion. Also, for me, "is lihaaz meiN" would also be fine (to avoid double "se"). Another way of saying this would be "X is roop se Y se behtar hai".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

I was actually thinking of 'tarah' instead. Would it be inappropriate here?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

To my mind, yes, it would be inappropriate. "tarah" would rather imply "thus" here.


----------



## hindiurdu

I suppose you could also say 'X Y se in chiizoN meiN behtar hai'.


----------



## UrduMedium

_is ai3tibaar se_ is another way to say it.


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> X _is liHaaz se_ Y se behtar hai.
> 
> Can't think of a plural construction of liHaaz, as in "way*s*".


What about in ma3noN meN?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> _is ai3tibaar se_ is another way to say it.



Forgive me for my ignorance but is this in any way related to 'aitabaar' meaning 'belief'? What is its exact meaning then?

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

hindiurdu said:


> I suppose you could also say 'X Y se in chiizoN meiN behtar hai'.



How interesting that 'cheez' can be used here


----------



## BP.

_taraa2iq_ is a literal translation of 'ways' that's also synonymous to it.


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> What about in ma3noN meN?



That's a good plural construction.


----------



## Alfaaz

lafz_puchnevala said:
			
		

> UrduMedium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _is ai3tibaar se_ is another way to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for my ignorance but is this in any way related to 'aitabaar' meaning 'belief'? What is its exact meaning then? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yes, it is the same word اعتبار ii'tibaar. The meaning you inquire about would be 1 and 2, while that mentioned by UM SaaHib would be 4. 



			
				lafz_puchnevala said:
			
		

> hindurdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you could also say 'X Y se in chiizoN meiN behtar hai'.
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that 'cheez' can be used here
Click to expand...

One could also perhaps use صفات sifaat...


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> That's a good plural construction.


Inspired by BP SaaHib, it can be also طور طریقے _Taur Tariiqe_, of course for Urdu. What do you think of it?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Yes, it is the same word اعتبار ii'tibaar. The meaning you inquire about would be 1 and 2, while that mentioned by UM SaaHib would be 4.
> 
> One could also perhaps use صفات sifaat...



So, it would be 'in sifaat meiN' as 'sifaat' is a plural noun?

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Inspired by BP SaaHib, it can be also طور طریقے _Taur Tariiqe_, of course for Urdu. What do you think of it?



On a side note, I looked up 'tariiq' in Platts and it says '= tariiqa q.v'. What does that mean? What is the difference between the two words? Are they synonyms?

Thanks!


----------



## BP.

lafz_puchnevala said:


> On a side note, I looked up 'tariiq' in Platts and it says '= tariiqa q.v'. What does that mean? What is the difference between the two words? Are they synonyms?
> 
> Thanks!


IMV, tariiq - way, tariiqah - oft-trodden way.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> how can i say, x is better than y in these '*ways'? *



इस तरह x y से भिन्न था. 
X और y में भिन्नता इस प्रकार थी / इन प्रकारों की थी.


----------



## greatbear

JaiHind said:


> इस तरह x y से भिन्न था.
> X और y में भिन्नता इस प्रकार थी / इन प्रकारों की थी.



"bhinn"? That means different, not better!


----------

